# What it’s Like to Drive Ferruccio Lamborghini’s Countach



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Despite founding the company, Ferruccio Lamborghini wasn’t actually in charge of Lamborghini for that long. Selling the company in 1972, only nine years after its founding, his ownership never overlapped with the Countach.* That’s why the first one he got his hands on was this example from 1980. The wide-body car was originally intended for […] More...
The post What it’s Like to Drive Ferruccio Lamborghini’s Countach appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

